# online dog traning courses??



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

has anyone here ever took an online dog training course?
I am looking into nadoi through Penn Foster.
National Association of Dog Obedience Instructors - NADOI | dog trainer | endorsed instructors | find trainers | educational resources

there is Also ABC
http://www.animalbehaviorcollege.com...eAdWordsSearch

i would like to be able to help people with behavior issues in their dogs. the common, and not so common. even dealing with aggression.
I also think that i would like to do private obedience lessons, but my primary focus would be on home training visits helping with behavior problems


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

My whole issue with online is that yournot getting mch hands on training with dogs or people. When I first started training dogs I was able to go with a lot of different trainers that were in the company that hired me. They put me through months of hands on training with all different kinds of methods and 4 times a year we go to training and seminars to keep up with all method because yournotonly learning to work with the dogs you have to learn howto work with the people as well and learn how to teach each thing and all the different ways to teach a command and all the different options for problem behaviors. Some don't think you should have to learn all that but for me I think it's important but the hands on experience is huge in my opinion. You should look and see if my company has anything there it's called Dog Training In Your Home if your interested just google it.


----------

